# Edisto beach state park



## micahdean (Feb 23, 2016)

Any Pros/Cons on tent camping @ Edisto Beach State Park? Never been before, looking for a quick weekend trip for next weekend. The spots look clean and partially shady. Are the restrooms clean? Do they have showers? I know to some this isn't "camping" but with kids its so much easier.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

micahdean said:


> Any Pros/Cons on tent camping @ Edisto Beach State Park? Never been before, looking for a quick weekend trip for next weekend. The spots look clean and partially shady. Are the restrooms clean? Do they have showers? I know to some this isn't "camping" but with kids its so much easier.



Yes, yes, yes to all questions. They also have a playground for the kids. Been going there all my life. It's an awesome campground. We have to make reservations a year in advance. Hope you can find a spot. The Live Oak campground that is not beach front usually has plenty of openings. I have never stayed there, but my son has and he said it was nice.


----------



## 660griz (Feb 23, 2016)

Cons are that SC doesn't honor our carry permit.


----------



## micahdean (Feb 23, 2016)

*Edisto*

We usually go to Fort Clinch but the spots stayed booked up, that's why I was searching around for something different and I stumbled across Edisto. There are LiveOak spots available..a few actually..which made me a little nervous as most good spots stayed booked. 

Thanks for the quick response, I'm booking tonight!


----------



## micahdean (Feb 23, 2016)

*Cons So Far*

Con- They aren't allowing any outside wood to be brought in due to some bug issue so I'll be hunting wood there.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

micahdean said:


> Con- They aren't allowing any outside wood to be brought in due to some bug issue so I'll be hunting wood there.



Yep been that way for quite some time, and don't get Hildabeast at the check in house upset; she sumpin else on a "good" day. And one more thing, if'n ya like it there, paleeeeeze don't tell nobody, the whole island bout gotten too crowded


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh my family used to go there in the 70's when we were kids.  Loved it!  We would fish, swim and walk up and down the beach finding fossil sharks teeth.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 2, 2016)

It is a different island than in the seventies. In the seventies a trip to Edisto was like going back in time. It's still a nice place to visit. It's kind of a higher island than most beaches. The campground is right on the beach with no dunes. You can literally walk off the campground and onto the beach. The beach is kind of steep at high tide and there isn't much beach at high tide.
There is lots of sharks teeth and bigger sea shells than most other beaches in South Carolina. Edisto boast the tallest palm trees in South Carolina. The drinking water is terrible but there is a filtered water station near city hall. Well there used to be.
There are a few nice restaurants on or near the island. It's a short trip to Charleston. We did that one day just to get out of the campground. You can walk down the beach to where the river or an inlet flows into the ocean.

That's bad about not being able to bring in any firewood. There was a road across from the campground entrance that goes to the boat landing. The ranger told us that was state park property and we could pick up firewood there. I don't know if you could still do that with the ban on bringing in firewood.

Edisto has always been popular with the Augusta crowd.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 2, 2016)

Bkeepr said:


> Oh my family used to go there in the 70's when we were kids.  Loved it!  We would fish, swim and walk up and down the beach finding fossil sharks teeth.



Things used to be better in the 70s and 80s .


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 2, 2016)

OK, I just looked at the Live Oak Campground. That wasn't there when we went and is the road we got the firewood on. I can see why it's not as desirable as the windy up on the high beach sites under the tall palm trees. It looks like a mosquito cove and quite a walk to the beach. Maybe they have a shuttle.

I think the draw to Edisto SP is that it is different than most beach state parks in that the campground isn't jungle like. The original camping area that is.

St. Joseph Peninsula State Park in Florida is nice but a fer piece from Savannah. What about Hunting Island near Beaufort?
Myrtle Beach has some nice private campgrounds right on the beach if one is looking for a more touristy vacation.

I'd rather head to Table Rock, SC.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 2, 2016)

micahdean said:


> We usually go to Fort Clinch but the spots stayed booked up, that's why I was searching around for something different and I stumbled across Edisto. There are LiveOak spots available..a few actually..which made me a little nervous as most good spots stayed booked.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, I'm booking tonight!



The Live Oak sites at Edisto are probably like the Fort Clinch sites on the river. I camped at Fort Clinch a lot and Little Talbot Island too. 
We usually camped on the beach side at Fort Clinch. I think the beach side at Edisto has more shade than the beach side at Fort Clinch. 
At least you get to check out something different this year.
I saw where someone mentioned "the sites at Fort Clinch in the woods are in the WOODS."

Sometimes those sites on the beach can get too windy and make one wish they were under the trees by the river or lagoon.


----------



## micahdean (Mar 3, 2016)

We love going to Fort Clinch, bathrooms are VERY clean and new. The river sites are shaded but not "deep" in the woods and a very short walk to the beach (actually the sound side of Fort Clinch but its nice and clean). Sites are very quite at night, always clean..I cant think of 1 bad thing to say about Fort Clinch other than booking 10 months in advance isn't very convenient.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 3, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> It is a different island than in the seventies. In the seventies a trip to Edisto was like going back in time. It's still a nice place to visit. It's kind of a higher island than most beaches. The campground is right on the beach with no dunes. You can literally walk off the campground and onto the beach. The beach is kind of steep at high tide and there isn't much beach at high tide.
> There is lots of sharks teeth and bigger sea shells than most other beaches in South Carolina. Edisto boast the tallest palm trees in South Carolina. The drinking water is terrible but there is a filtered water station near city hall. Well there used to be.
> There are a few nice restaurants on or near the island. It's a short trip to Charleston. We did that one day just to get out of the campground. You can walk down the beach to where the river or an inlet flows into the ocean.
> 
> ...



Got family pics in daCafe'356 from mid 40's after the War to present day. G aunt and unc started Edisto Rentals way back when. Unc Harvey was the mayor for ever. Theys nowhere on God's earth more special than this piece of his kingdom. I really miss how it used to be, but even with all the modern ruining of the old places, it's still the best. Lawd, the stories I got from the last 56 years of goin there. Shuuuuuu, ya'll don't tell nobody


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 4, 2016)

Mid 40's wow. My first trip was around 1976. Was there even a bridge back then? I've seen some of the locals on the way in laying and sitting on their famous Edisto mattress hammocks. Five or six of them up on one of those things hanging from a tree!
Was that what the restaurant at the pier was called back then?

My last trip was in a cabin owned by Pendarvis from Edgefield, SC. It didn't even have air conditioning and this was in the 90's. It was early summer so it wasn't too bad.
I guess I need to return and check out the place again. I remember seeing a cabin by the name of Edistoaway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Got family pics in daCafe'356 from mid 40's after the War to present day. G aunt and unc started Edisto Rentals way back when. Unc Harvey was the mayor for ever. Theys nowhere on God's earth more special than this piece of his kingdom. I really miss how it used to be, but even with all the modern ruining of the old places, it's still the best. Lawd, the stories I got from the last 56 years of goin there. Shuuuuuu, ya'll don't tell nobody






Too cool bro !!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> Mid 40's wow. My first trip was around 1976. Was there even a bridge back then? I've seen some of the locals on the way in laying and sitting on their famous Edisto mattress hammocks. Five or six of them up on one of those things hanging from a tree!
> Was that what the restaurant at the pier was called back then?
> 
> My last trip was in a cabin owned by Pendarvis from Edgefield, SC. It didn't even have air conditioning and this was in the 90's. It was early summer so it wasn't too bad.
> I guess I need to return and check out the place again. I remember seeing a cabin by the name of Edistoaway.


Yea, the old swang bridge was built some time in the late 20', then mid 90's they built that fancy flyover like all the rich islands got. Unc used to be with the BOE in Aiken county and the island was part of his territory. 174 was dirt once you crossed the brige and in a lot of the low spots and marshy places they just had palmetto trees laid crossways to drive on. He decided after he retired early they would move there. They started with the Ocean Villa, ran it like what we now call a BNB. I could go on and on, but I talk a heap mo better than I type. Don't remember my first trip there, mama ain had me yet


----------



## Milkman (Mar 4, 2016)

My friend has been to Hunting Island which is in the same vicinity I think. He says it is great as well.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Milkman said:


> My friend has been to Hunting Island which is in the same vicinity I think. He says it is great as well.



Yep, next island south, matter of fact, I reckon that's what imma lookin at in my avvy. Mr. Marvin, lots of good material bout the WONA in that area. Kinfolk have found several cannons over the years, some were from as far back as the Revolution


----------



## Milkman (Mar 5, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Yep, next island south, matter of fact, I reckon that's what imma lookin at in my avvy. Mr. Marvin, lots of good material bout the WONA in that area. Kinfolk have found several cannons over the years, some were from as far back as the Revolution



Thanks for the reminder. We should probably drag the Outback down there and do some looking about. 

The devil Sherman had troops that went up that way after leaving Savannah in early 1865.  Probably did some massive destruction in that area too. There are towns they destroyed in SC that were never rebuilt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> Mid 40's wow. My first trip was around 1976. Was there even a bridge back then? I've seen some of the locals on the way in laying and sitting on their famous Edisto mattress hammocks. Five or six of them up on one of those things hanging from a tree!
> Was that what the restaurant at the pier was called back then?
> 
> My last trip was in a cabin owned by Pendarvis from Edgefield, SC. It didn't even have air conditioning and this was in the 90's. It was early summer so it wasn't too bad.
> I guess I need to return and check out the place again. I remember seeing a cabin by the name of Edistoaway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> Mid 40's wow. My first trip was around 1976. Was there even a bridge back then? I've seen some of the locals on the way in laying and sitting on their famous Edisto mattress hammocks. Five or six of them up on one of those things hanging from a tree!
> Was that what the restaurant at the pier was called back then?
> 
> My last trip was in a cabin owned by Pendarvis from Edgefield, SC. It didn't even have air conditioning and this was in the 90's. It was early summer so it wasn't too bad.
> I guess I need to return and check out the place again. I remember seeing a cabin by the name of Edistoaway.



This was way before the restaurant you are talking about. I think the one you are talking about was called Collin's.


----------



## micahdean (Mar 7, 2016)

*Trip Report*

Perfect weekend weather for camping! Trip turned out nice. We _did_ decide that Fort Clinch is still our top place to go but Edisto was nice. The kids had to take a cold shower Saturday, not sure what was going on, the Men's showers were very hot. The site was fairly quite, a little road noise at night but nothing to complain about. The kids enjoyed climbing in the trees, playing in the hammocks, and collecting snails..in the mud..which made some very dirty kids quick! We cooked potatoes in the fire, monkey bread in the dutch oven, popcorn over the fire, fresh boiled peanuts over the fire. we burned a Swedish fire torch Saturday night which was fun for the kids.  

CONCERN: Worried that the temperature would drop a little Friday night, I packed my buddy heater for the tent. After a little research online, many say they have used a heater inside a tent many times with no problems. I purchased a battery operated Carbon Monoxide detector for some added peace of mind. 
THE PROBLEM: After about 10 minutes of use, the detector went off. I did crack the doors slightly but I'm assuming the rain fly kept all the fumes in? I turned the heater off for the night.. then after thinking about it Saturday I tried again just to see what it would do. Again, the detector went off about 10 minutes in.. Has anyone used a buddy heater in a tent..and woke up the next morning? I did a little more research and did find some stories of people dying due to carbon monoxide poisoning. I really like having the heater in the tent, it makes for a very cozy night BUT would rather freeze than not wake up. Any suggestions?? 

OVERALL: 6 of 10, would recommend to others. If it wasn't for the cold showers..and little road noise at night, I would rate possibly 8/10.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice camp setup. I like dutch oven cooking.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 7, 2016)

Mrs. Hornet, that's the hammocks a remember seeing on the road to the beach. 
That restaurant and pier was before my time. I wonder if it was where the new one is?
After looking at those pictures, I googled old pics of other beaches like Folly Beach and Jacksonville Beach. When I was stationed in Charleston we went to Folly Beach a lot. The dance hall over the water next to the pier was still their as was a concrete pavilion game room. This building had a concrete sea wall. It wasn't big like the older Atlantic Pavillion. 
There was also a restaurant there called the Atlantic House built over the water. Maybe it wasn't originally over the water. I see pictures and paintings of the Atlantic House around Augusta.


----------

